# Defeated Democrats Pen Letter to Implore Pelosi to step aside Read mo



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

FOX has obtained a letter being penned by defeated House Democrats that implores House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-CA) to step aside.

The letter is now circulating Capitol Hill and has not yet been sent to the Speaker. FOX has obtained draft language of the letter.

In the draft of the letter, the members say that they were "victimized by a national wave of resentment toward Democrats, a wave that ensnared you along with us."

Read more: FOX Exclusive: Defeated Democrats Pen Letter to Implore Pelosi to step aside | Foxnews.com​


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Their choice of words is interesting. It's as if they "borrowed" parts of their letter from voters who feel victimized and want a change in leadership. With the exception, of course, of the moonbats in this state.


----------

